# Rockin' For Raven



## satanscheerleader (Dec 16, 2005)

I haven't been on in ages because I've been so busy working on this! Check it out! :roll:

Website....
http://www.rockinforraven.com/

Our myspace page....
http://www.myspace.com/rockinforraven

Also, take note of the completely shameless positive pit bull references in Raven's story and the pictures on the myspace page! lol I'm kinda killing two birds with one stone! lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

A very cool website!!! I'm so sorry that Raven has such a horrible illness. Makes you stop and realize that my life is pretty darn good. I hope you have great sucess.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

satanscheerleader said:


> I haven't been on in ages because I've been so busy working on this! Check it out! :roll:
> 
> Website....
> http://www.rockinforraven.com/
> ...


Hey I know you 

You do a good job with rescue! I was v. sorry to hear about Raven. I am hoping the event is a success, and raises the awareness that is needed.


----------



## satanscheerleader (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanx MIKADO!

Hi Judy! 

I'm so anxious for the shows to see how it goes. It's been such a whirlwind I'll almost be glad when it's over! lol Until next year that is!


----------

